# Potatoes



## truespock (Apr 20, 2015)

Potatoes are fine, they're the vegetable's nadir
You can stick stuff into them to make Spock or Darth Vader
Whether scalloped or mashed, or baked in an oven
When you place them with steak, you've a plate of good lovin'.

You can keep mac & cheese and asparagus stalks
Pork 'n' beans are just lame; the potato moonwalks
If provisions are low, have potatoes and beer
For they're loaded with protein, and will fill you with cheer.

A potato stands out in the starch tuber crowd
It's a lifelong obsession of which I'm quite proud
When I'm ancient and sick and confined to my bed
I'll be eating potatoes 'till the instant I'm dead.


----------



## ronaldj (Apr 20, 2015)

good stuff my friend


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 20, 2015)

I ove potatoes.


----------

